# Graves and disconnected feeling



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I have had graves since I was 19, treated with PTU or tapizole... PTU during pregnancy.

My question is... for a few years now I've had a disconnected feeling... like nothing matters, no love... no emotion. Does this play hand in hand with graves? Is it something to do with high antibodies? Is this normal? Even taking my medicine my labs are all stable, sorry I don't have them handy, but the only thing elevated is my antibodies which were over 1000 I believe.

Has anyone else felt this way before??? Will it ever go away????


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

I felt that way when I had Graves. I had radiation for mine though. My antibodies are around 300 and I am severly hypo now. So I can't say how long that feeling will last. Have you talked to your doc about it? Could it possibly be the meds? Someone will be along soon to help you that is more experienced. Just wanted you to know that you have a support system


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It sounds like you might be having some depression associted with your Graves. I would talked to your doctor about it. I have felt that way, but not consistently.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for your answers. It's nice to know someone else has felt this way before with their graves. I just hope my antibodies go down after the TT.


----------

